# Orient King Diver purchase. Worth it?



## neongas

Dear all, I recently purchased this 1970s Orient King Diver from ebay for 110 pounds which is rougly 160USD. It looks to be in good condition, I have yet to receive it. Did I make a good buy? Would have asked the forums first but the bidding ended yesterday so I had to make a quick decision. It comes with a rubber strap. Anyone familiar with the King Divers?


----------



## neongas

bump. no one?


----------



## Krosya

I think they are good solid watches that were well made. Depending on condition - yours may serve you well for a long time.


----------



## kew

Congratulations on your buy there. There were so many variations of that model..... I think it is a real "era" watch.
Don't expect it to be resistant to water at all. It would be worth it to get the seals checked and or replaced. I was lucky enough to score a new old stock 30 jewel version.....


----------



## neongas

wow... yours looks pristine.... ill definitely get it checked out... im not looking to go anywhere near water with it in any event... lots of people wear divers but dont actually dive. lol.


----------



## kew

neongas said:


> wow... yours looks pristine.... ill definitely get it checked out... im not looking to go anywhere near water with it in any event... lots of people wear divers but dont actually dive. lol.


If the seals are bad, you'll find a sweaty wrist enough to put condensation under the crystal.

Here's another variation I have.... It's NOS (new old stock) too..


----------



## Bree

wow nice KDs guys, care to share where you got your NOS?


----------



## kew

Bree said:


> wow nice KDs guys, care to share where you got your NOS?


Thanks Brian. If I told you where I got them, it would cut short the fun in finding them.


----------



## bedlam

I have always liked the King Diver and not had so much luck finding a good condition original. So I bought the recent reissue KD. It would be awesome to have an original


----------



## kew

This is a circa 1965 Orient DXO Deluxe AAA 23 Jewel King Diver. It is new in box with all tags and packaging. Well, the photos tell the story. 

Interesting to note the beautifully designed thin case, the markings on the crown, the big improvement in fit and finish for a hollow link bracelet. Interesting too what Orient say in their mini tag style instruction booklet about the "waterproofness" of the watch. The Japanese translation into English can be amusing too.
Another interesting feature is that the hands are moved when the crown pulled to its first stop. Pulled further out to the second stop allows the movement to be wound.

Certainly, this is an amazing aquisition.

*Quick Specs:*

Orient In house automatic with hand winding non-hacking movement
Day Display (changed by rotating hands)
Date Display (Pusher at 2pm)
Diameter: 43mm
Thickness: 12.2mm (approx)
Lug to Lug: 45mm
Lug Width: 22mm


----------



## athar201

check there is one listed on the ebay the number is 320862607210 check that out it seems to be NOS


----------



## kew

athar201 said:


> check there is one listed on the ebay the number is 320862607210 check that out it seems to be NOS


Completely different model. It looks like an SK (which maybe stands for Sea King) Quite common to find them on eBay. A King Diver however is much more desirable. 

By the way Ali, that's your watch for sale on eBay... :-d


----------



## neongas

my orient king diver after service and clean. new black croc strap. pardon the blue hue on some pics... its either glare or reflection from my tshirt lol....

i noticed the movement is fairly loud when i rest my chin on my left hand as i tend to do at my desk... but all in all... i really like this watch...


----------



## kew

neongas said:


> my orient king diver after service and clean. new black croc strap. pardon the blue hue on some pics... its either glare or reflection from my tshirt lol....
> 
> i noticed the movement is fairly loud when i rest my chin on my left hand as i tend to do at my desk... but all in all... i really like this watch...


Looks great. Definitely an "era" piece. Did you service it yourself or get it serviced locally?


----------



## neongas

unfortunately i dont consider myself horologically capable to service my own watch lol... got it serviced at a local watchmaker.


----------



## Krosya

A bit OT: While a completely different model, I also have Orient with this interesting 4300 movement - same winding, etc. as in yours, Nathan:


----------



## watchgeek96

neongas said:


> my orient king diver after service and clean. new black croc strap. pardon the blue hue on some pics... its either glare or reflection from my tshirt lol....
> 
> i noticed the movement is fairly loud when i rest my chin on my left hand as i tend to do at my desk... but all in all... i really like this watch...
> 
> View attachment 646846
> 
> 
> View attachment 646847
> 
> 
> View attachment 646848


I have just bought a exact same king diver myself, does anyone know how to change the day & date?


----------



## watchgeek96

neongas said:


> my orient king diver after service and clean. new black croc strap. pardon the blue hue on some pics... its either glare or reflection from my tshirt lol....
> 
> i noticed the movement is fairly loud when i rest my chin on my left hand as i tend to do at my desk... but all in all... i really like this watch...
> 
> View attachment 646846
> 
> 
> View attachment 646847
> 
> 
> View attachment 646848


I have just bought a exact same king diver myself, does anyone know how to change the day & date?


----------



## desc82

kew said:


> Congratulations on your buy there. There were so many variations of that model..... I think it is a real "era" watch.
> Don't expect it to be resistant to water at all. It would be worth it to get the seals checked and or replaced. I was lucky enough to score a new old stock 30 jewel version.....





kew said:


> This is a circa 1965 Orient DXO Deluxe AAA 23 Jewel King Diver. It is new in box with all tags and packaging. Well, the photos tell the story.
> 
> Interesting to note the beautifully designed thin case, the markings on the crown, the big improvement in fit and finish for a hollow link bracelet. Interesting too what Orient say in their mini tag style instruction booklet about the "waterproofness" of the watch. The Japanese translation into English can be amusing too.
> Another interesting feature is that the hands are moved when the crown pulled to its first stop. Pulled further out to the second stop allows the movement to be wound.
> 
> Certainly, this is an amazing aquisition.
> 
> *Quick Specs:*
> 
> Orient In house automatic with hand winding non-hacking movement
> Day Display (changed by rotating hands)
> Date Display (Pusher at 2pm)
> Diameter: 43mm
> Thickness: 12.2mm (approx)
> Lug to Lug: 45mm
> Lug Width: 22mm


I'm sorry to reply to such an old post, but I just wanted to tell you that, being a huge Orient fan, I find your watch totally insane! (if you ever still own it)

I'm literally in love with that one. Just wow.


----------

